# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی > مبتدی: قراردادن لیبل متغیر در FastReport

## majid534

سلام
روز بخیر

ابتدا عرض کنم که تجربه زیادی از کار با دلفی ندارم پس اگر سوال آماتورانست عذر خواهی میکنم.
من یک فرم دارم در دلفی ( ورژن XE4 ) که یک سری اعداد رو از تکست باکس میگیره رو بعد از یک سری محاسبات میاد و روی لیبل عدد نهایی رو نشون میده 
حالا چون نیاز دارم که از این لیبل ها پرینت بگیرم روی کاغذ مجبورم از فست ریپورت یا امثالهم استفاده کنم.

امکان انجام چنین کاری هست یا خیر ؟

سوال رو دقیقتر و واضح تر میگم که وقت دوستان گرفته نشه :
یک سری لیبل متغیر دارم روی فرم که میخوام بعد از بروز شدن اون لیبل ها یک برگ پرینت به من از اون لیبل ها بده .

تشکر از لطف دوستان

----------


## یوسف زالی

سلام.
خود فرم رو هم بدون فست می تونید پرینت کنید :   Form1.Print
ولی اگر در فست نیاز دارید، می تونید به عنوان متغیر پاسش بدید تو فست.
frxReport1.Variables.Add

----------

